
Yammer, We Just Can’t Quit You - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/05/yammer-we-just-cant-quit-you/
======
lwhalen
Is there a reason folks use Yammer over IRC? My company pays for Yammer, but
nobody seems to use it. Most folks (at least in the engineering/sysadmin
circles I tend to work in) hang out on the internal IRC server all day.

------
foobarbazetc
Serious question: who actually uses Yammer?

The only reason I know it even exists is because Coda works there. :)

